# Hosting for January meeting?



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If someone in Fort Worth is willing to host the January meeting please let me know.

As you know from the other thread we have a special speaker from out of town. He has other engagements that day and 5:30PM on Saturday, January 24 is the only time he can meet with us.

Let me know.

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I answered this in another thread but I am willing to host the DFWAPC meeting at my house on Saturday at 5pm. Please chime in if you are coming or not so I can get a good count for munchies and drinks (number of Crown Royal bottles to buy). I am assuming Nikolay is putting my address and phone number on the DFWAPC site for announcing the monthly meeting.

Somebody tell Pedro I have a yard full of oak leaves and a creek with who knows what kind of leaves.


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Awesome...I'll be there. 

I have LOTS of baby apple snails to share with whomever wants them too! Some white and some apricot.


----------

